# Insertion of Jejunostomy



## cromine

My surgeon inserted a feeding jejunostomy.  The patient had a combonation of gastrostomy and j tubes in through the same tube but the j tube part clotted up frequently so a separate feeding j tube was placed.  Code 44015 is an add-on code and I cannot find a code other than that to use.  He did not do any other procedure...  Can anyone suggest another code?  Thanks


----------



## mjewett

Was the procedure open or percutaneous?


----------



## pamley11

My doctor does this sometimes and he chose code 44300 as the correct code.  He always calls it a jejunostomy feeding tube and I can never find one that describes the correct placement method since it is not percutaneous. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## mjewett

We also bill code 44300, for open j-tube placement.  I always question my self too when choosing this code b/c it doesn't state jejunostomy tube, but I checked in the General Surgery Coding Companion 2008 and the lay description states "The physician places a tube in the small bowel for feeding....via open approach."
Melissa-CPC


----------

